# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Tổng hợp bí quyết sửa chữa các lỗi thường gặp ở các loại biến tần - Phần 1

## Ngô Nam Hoàng

*Tham gia Forum cùng anh em khá lâu nhưng chưa đóng góp được gì nhiều. Ngày hôm nay mình quyết định sẽ chia sẻ cho anh em một số cách vô cùng hiệu quả mà mình đã áp dụng để sửa chữa hàng chục loại biến tần khác nhau. Đây là kinh nghiệm của cá nhân mình với 15 năm hành nghề sửa chữa, những kinh nghiệm được đúc kết và chia sẻ. Nếu anh em thấy sai đâu thì góp ý để mình có thêm kiến thức nhé!*



Trên thị trường hiện nay có khá nhiều loại biến tần thuộc các thương hiệu khác nhau như: Inverter SAJ, Siemens, Delta, ABB, Inverter Growatt, Mitsubishi, Fuji, Schneider (Altivar), SMA, Yaskawa, Fuji, Lenze, Emerson, Hyundai, Toshiba, Ls, Senlan, Vacon, Cutes, Panasonic,….Ngoài công suất khác nhau thì về nguyên lý hoạt động, tất cả các loại đó đều giống nhau và dưới đây là các lỗi và cách sửa chữa.

*Phần I:  Các Lỗi Chung Thường Gặp Của Các Loại Biến Tần:*

*1. Biến tần không hiển thị đèn sau khi cấp nguồn*

*Nguyên nhân có thể do: Điện áp cung cấp cho biến tần không phù hợp, cầu chỉnh lưu bị hỏng, hoặc có thể do điện trở sạc tụ và nguồn switching bị hỏng. 

*Bạn nên kiểm tra như sau:

+ Dùng đồng hồ đo giá trị điện áp nguồn cấp xem có phù hợp với điện áp định mức của biến tần hay không, nếu không thì hãy xử lý và cấp nguồn lại cho phù hợp.
+ Kiểm tra xem đèn ”CHARGE” có sáng không, nếu đèn sáng thì có thể do nguồn cấp switching có vấn đề, còn nếu đèn tắt thì phần lớn là do lỗi ở cầu chỉnh lưu hoặc điện trở sạc tụ.

[B]2. Biến tần chạy bình thường một lúc rồi dừng[/B]

Đầu tiên hãy kiểm tra xem đèn trạng thái “RUN” có còn sáng không? Nếu đèn “RUN” vẫn còn sáng thì có thể do:

– Tốc độ chạy của biến tần bị giảm về 0
– Board điều khiển bị lỗi
– Motor bị kẹt cơ khí hoặc bị hư hỏng

Nếu tắt thì có thể do những nguyên nhân sau:

– Biến tần báo lỗi, nếu có lỗi thì biến tần sẽ dừng, hiển thị lỗi và đèn “TRIP” sẽ sáng lên.
– Tín hiệu lệnh chạy của biến tần bị ngắt (dây điều khiển bị đứt hoặc bị lỏng dây ở terminal điều khiển)


*Cách khắc phục:*

– Kiểm tra dây điều khiển lệnh chạy của biến tần, siết lại terminal điều khiển
– Tham khảo bảng mã lỗi để khắc phục
– Liên hệ nhà cung cấp để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất
– Liên hệ nhà cung cấp để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất
– Tham khảo bảng mã lỗi để khắc phục

*3. Gắn biến tần motor chạy rất nóng - TẠI SAO VẬY?*

– Nguyên nhân:

+ Thông số motor cài đặt không đúng
+ Motor chạy ở tần số quá thấp (dưới 30 Hz)
+ Đấu dây motor không đúng

– Cách khắc phục

+ Xem kỹ thông số motor trên nhãn và cài đặt lại
+ Tăng tần số chạy của motor. Có thể tăng tỉ số truyền cơ khí…
+ Xem lại motor cách đấu dây motor và điện áp biến tần cung cấp cho motor có đúng không


*Phần II: Các Lỗi Riêng cụ Thể Từng Loại Biến Tần*

*1. Các lỗi ở biến tần ABB và cách sửa chữa khắc phục*

*a. F0035: Lỗi ngõ ra biến tần*

*nguyên nhân:

– Hư hỏng IGBT biến tần do ngắn mạch ngõ ra.
– Dây ngõ ra motor bị ngắn mạch


*Cách khắc phục: 

– Kiểm tra đấu nối dây motor.
– Thay thế IGBT bị hư hỏng.
– Kiểm tra mạch điều khiển biến tần


*b. F018*

Lỗi này là bị lỗi nhiệt biến tần. Bạn vệ sinh lại biến tần. Có thể do bẩn cũng sinh lỗi nếu vẫn chưa được thì bạn cài đăt lại thử xem nhé


*c. F0009: Lỗi quá nhiệt motor*

*Có 2 nguyên nhân sau:

– Board điều khiển biến tần bị lỗi trong quá trình sử dụng.
– Motor thường xuyên hoạt động ở dòng điện gần bằng định mức.


*d. F0016: Lỗi nối đất biến tần hoặc motor*

Lỗi xảy ra khi điện trở cách ly motor hoặc biến tần nằm dưới mức cho phép.

*Cách xử lý:

– Kiểm tra lại điện trở cách ly motor
– Kiểm tra cáp kết nối motor, độ dài cáp kết nối
– Liên hệ văn phòng Song Nguyên để kiểm tra biến tần còn hoạt động tốt hay không.

*e. F0002: Lỗi quá áp DC*

Lỗi này hay xảy ra khi hiện tượng tải có quán tính. Một số chức năng điều khiển có yêu cầu gắn điện trở xả. Hoặc giá trị điện trở xả chọn không phù hợp công suất và giá trị.

*Cách xử lý:

– Kiểm tra chức năng điều khiển của biến tần
– Cài đặt lại biến tần cho phù hợp.
– Kiểm tra điện trở xả đã đúng yêu cầu


*2. Các lỗi ở biến tần Yaskawa và cách sửa chữa:*

*a. Báo lỗi oL1*

*Nguyên nhân:

– Motor tải quá nặng
– Cài đặt dòng định mức motor bị sai
– Thời gian tăng tốc/giảm tốc quá ngắn

*Khắc phục:

– Kiểm tra máy kéo
– Kiểm tra cài đặt dòng định mức trong biến tần
– Kiểm tra tham số thời gian tăng tốc/giảm tốc


*b. Báo lỗi CF:*

*Nguyên nhân:

– Tải quá lớn
– Tham số motor cài đặt chưa đúng
– Mômen giới hạn quá nhỏ

*Khắc phục:

– Kiểm tra tải
– Kiểm tra tham số cài đặt cho motor
– Cài đặt giới hạn mômen ở tham số L7-01 và L7- 04


*c. Báo lỗi LF*

*Nguyên nhân:

– Dây kết nối giữa motor và biến tần tiếp xúc không tốt
– Motor quá nhỏ(nhỏ hơn 5% dòng định mức biến tần)
– Dây kết nối giữa motor và biến tần bị đứt

*Khắc phục

– Kiểm tra nguồn cung cấp cho motor từ biến tần
– Motor quá nhỏ(nhỏ hơn 5% dòng định mức biến tần)


*d. Báo Lỗi oH hoặc oH1*

*Nguyên nhân:

– Nhiệt độ phòng máy quá nóng
– Quạt giải nhiệt biến tần bị bụi bám quá nhiều
– Quạt giải nhiệt biến tần bị ngưng

*Khắc phục
– Làm mát phòng máy
– Vệ sinh quạt giải nhiệt biến tần
– Kiểm tra quạt giải nhiệt biến tần


*e. Báo lỗi oC*

*Nguyên nhân:

– Ngắn mạch hoặc lỗi tiếp đất đầu ra biến tần
– Tham số cài đặt motor hoặc đường đặc tuyến bị sai
– Tải quá nặng
– Giá trị thời gian tăng tốc hoặc thời gian giảm tốc quá nhỏ

*Khắc phục:

– Kiểm tra dây kết nối đầu ra từ biến tần
– Kiểm tra cài đặt đường đặc tuyến
– Kiểm tra bánh răng hộp số máy kéo
– Kiểm tra phanh máy kéo đã mở chưa


Bài chia sẻ đến đây khá dài, còn phần tổng hợp lỗi trên biến tần Siemens và Panasonic mình sẽ viết tiếp vào bài sau nếu anh em thấy cần. 
OK. Mình sẽ dừng bài viết tại đây. Nếu anh em thấy cần bổ sung thêm chỗ nào hoặc chỗ nào chưa ổn cần cải thiện thì cứ thoải mái đóng góp phía dưới nhé. Mình rất hoan nghênh và tiếp thu kinh nghiệm của anh em. Cảm ơn anh em đã chịu khó đọc hết bài tổng hợp này, xin chào.

----------

